# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  أمي ، رائعة الشاعر الكبير الدكتور / عزت سراج

## وهبت عمري لك

*أُمِّي*
*ـــ*
*قصيدة من ديوان سمراء قلبي* 
*للشاعر الكبير الدكتور / عزت سراج*
*ـــــ*


هَلْ قَدْ سَمِعْتَ عَلَى الْمَدَى خَفَقَانَهَا ؟ 




أَمْ هَلْ شَمَمْتَ عَلَى الرُّبَى رَيْحَانَهَا ؟



أَمْ هَلْ وَقَفْتَ هُنَيْهَةً فِي بُعْدِهَا 




مُتَحَسِّرًا مُتَذَكِّرًا بُسْتَانَهَا ؟



دَافَعْتَ نَفْسَكَ ، فَانْدَفَعْتَ إِلَى اللَّظَى 




عِنْدَ الْغُرُوبِ مُرَاوِغًا أَشْجَانَهَا



بَاغَتَّ شَوْقَ حَبِيبَةٍ لِحَبِيبِهَا




فَسَمِعْتَ ـ فِي أَعْمَاقِهَا ـ رَجَفَانَهَا



غَلَبَتْكَ عَيْنُكَ شَاكِيَاً مُتَوَجِّعًا




فَبَكَيْتَ غَيْرَ مُدَافِعٍ هَتَّانَهَا



قَدْ  أَعْلَنَتْ مَكْنُونَهَا بِدُمُوعِهَا




عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ وَلَمْ تُرِدْ إِعْلانَهَا



فَهَتَفْتَ تَفْتَحُ لِلْحَنِينِ صَبَابَةً 




وَتَبُوحُ غَيْرَ مُغَالِبٍ كِتْمَانَهَا



أُمِّي وَلَوْ كَانَ الزَّمَانُ مُطَاوِعًا




لاخْتَرْتُ ـ غَيْرَ مُفَكِّرٍ ـ أَزْمَانَهَا



لَوْ خَيَّرُونِي بَيْنَ جَنَّاتِ الدُّنَا




لاخْتَرْتُ ـ دُونَ تَرَدُّدٍ ـ نِيرَانَهَا 



بَسَمَاتُهَا مَلأَتْ حَيَاتِيَ فَرْحَةً




وَأَزَاحَ صَادِقُ وُدِّهَا أَحْزَانَهَا



لَمَّا أَرَدْتُ الشِّعْرَ فِي أَعْيَادِهَا




بَعْدَ النِّفَارِ مُصَوِّرًا إِيمَانَهَا



أَرْجُو الْقَوَافِيَ أَنْ تَبُوحَ بِسِرِّهَا




لأُقِيمَ ـ بَعْدَ جُنُوحِهَا ـ مِيزَانَهَا



وَقَصَدْتُ غَامِضَةَ الْمَعَانِيَ نَاظِمًا




أَشْتَاتَهَا مُتَرَجِّيًا تِبْيَانَهَا



جَرَتِ الْقَصِيدَةُ تَسْتَعِيدُ حُضُورَهَا




بَعْدَ الْغِيَابِ ، وَذَلَّلَتْ أَوْزَانَهَا



تَتَدَافَعُ الأَبْيَاتُ تَسْبِقُ خَاطِرِي




مُنْقَادَةً قَدْ ثَقَّبَتْ مُرْجَانَهَا 



فَغَزَلْتُ نَاصِعَ بُرْدَةٍ فِي قُرْبِهَا




وَكَسَوْتُ ـ بَعْدَ بِعَادِهَا ـ عُرْيَانَهَا



وَجَمَعْتُ مُفْتَرِقَ الْكَلامِ لِصَدْرِهَا




وَنَضَدْتُ ـ بَيْنَ ضُلُوعِهَا ـ عِقْيَانَهَا 



وَخَفَضْتُ ـ تَحْتَ كِعَابِهَا ـ مَا تَشْتَهِي




وَرَفَعْتُ ـ فَوْقَ جَبِينِهَا ـ تِيجَانَهَا



أُمِّي وَلَوْ عَزَّ الزَّمَانُ بِزَوْرَةٍ




فَهِيَ الْمُنَى أَرْجُو الْحَيَاةَ أَمَانَهَا



وَإِذَا تَعُودُ بِيَ الْحَيَاةُ عَزِيزَةً




بَعْدَ الْهَوَانِ لَمَا أَضَعْتُ زَمَانَهَا


تِلْكَ السُّنُونَ قَضَيْتُهَا مُتَنَعِّمًا




مُتَأَمِّلاً وَمُعَانِقًا أَحْضَانَهَا



لا أَبْعَدَ اللهُ الْخُطُوبَ مُزَلْزِلاً 




قَلْبَ الْجَحُودِ ، وَلا افْتَدَى مَنْ خَانَهَا



فَالأُمُّ نَفْحَةُ خَالِقٍ رَيْحَانَةٌ




فِي طُهْرِهَا قَدْ عَطَّرَتْ أَبْدَانَهَا



لا تَبْتَغِي عِنْدَ الْمَسَرَّةِ مَطْمَعًا




وَتَبَرُّ ـ عِنْدَ شَدِيدَةٍ ـ أَوْطَانَهَا



حَمَلَتْكَ وَهْنًا فَوْقَ وَهْنٍ نُطْفَةً




أَتَكُونُ فَظًّا تَبْتَغِي هِجْرَانَهَا ؟



وَغَذَتْكَ تِسْعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ فِي بَطْنِهَا




وَسَقَتْكَ ـ مِنْ أَثْدَائِهَا ـ تَحْنَانَهَا



لَمَّا رَأَتْكَ عَلَى فِرَاشِكَ بَاكِيًا 




مَزَجَتْ ـ بِخَالِصِ حُبِّهَا ـ أَلْبَانَهَا



أَنَسِيتَ بَعْدَ فِرَاقِهَا وَعُقُوقِهَا




كَمْ أَرْضَعَتْكَ حَنِينَهَا وَحَنَانَهَا ؟



كَمْ هَدْهَدَتْكَ مَرِيضَةً مُرْتَاحَةً




وَلَشَدَّ مَا هَدَّ الْوَنَى بُنْيَانَهَا



سَهِرَتْ عَلَيْكَ مَسَاءَهَا مَسْرُورَةً




وَبِسُهْدِهَا قَدْ كَحَّلَتْ أَجْفَانَهَا



وَتَظَلُّ تَحْكِي كَيْ تَضُمَّكَ رَاضِيًا




لِتَنَامَ أَنْتَ مُرَدِّدًا أَلْحَانَهَا



قد ظَلَّلَتْكَ رُمُوشُهَا بِحِكَايَةٍ  




لِتَبِيتَ أَنْتَ مُعَانِقًا أَفْنَانَهَا



مَنَحَتْكَ دِفْءَ ضُلُوعِهَا مُشْتَاقَةً




لِتَصِيرَ أَنْتَ ـ مُكَرَّمًا ـ سُلْطَانَهَا



لَكِنَّهَا فَقَدَتْكَ غَيْرَ مُعَوَّضٍ




عِنْدَ ارْتِحَالِكَ مُنْكِرًا إِحْسَانَهَا



لا يَنْتَهِي فِي الْجُودِ وَاسِعُ فَضْلِهَا 




وَتَضِيقُ أَنْتَ مُهَدِّمًا أَرْكَانَهَا



أَوْصَاكَ رَبُّكَ رَحْمَةً بِهِمَا مَعًا




فَتَعَقُّهَا مُتَجَاهِلاً عِرْفَانَهَا ؟



كَمْ وَاصَلَتْكَ فُرُوعُهَا بِقُطُوفِهَا 




فَقَطَعْتَ ـ بَعْدَ ظِلالِهَا ـ أَغْصَانَهَا 



وَمَشَيْتَ وَحْدَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ مُغَاضِبًا




عِنْدَ افْتِرَاقِكَ تَبْتَغِي نِسْيَانَهَا



وَتُدِيرُ ظَهْرَكَ نَحْوَهَا مُتَكَبِّرًا




وَنَسِيتَ ـ بَعْدَ حُنُوِّهَا ـ عُنْوَانَهَا



فَلَبِئْسَ مَا صَنَعَتْ يَدَاكَ جَرِيرَةً




أَنْكَرْتَ ـ بَعْدَ جَمِيلِهَا ـ حِرْمَانَهَا



وَتَقُولُ أُمُّكَ يَا بُنَيَّ تَرَفُّقًا




وَتُعِيرُ خَطْوَكَ ـ رَحْمَةً ـ آَذَانَهَا



تَدْعُو لَكَ اللهَ السَّلامَةَ بَعْدَمَا




فَارَقْتَهَا مُتَجَنِّبًا وِلْدَانَهَا



فَاخْفِضْ لَهَا مِنْكَ الْجَنَاحَ مَذَلَّةً




مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَطْوِي الرَّدَى أَرْدَانَهَا



وَتَظَلُّ تَصْرُخُُ بَاكِيًا أَيَّامَهَا




خَلْفَ الْجُمُوعِ مُبَلِّلاً أَكْفَانَهَا



وَتَبِيتُ وَحْدَكَ شَاكِيًا فِي حُجْرَةٍ




بَعْدَ الْوَدَاعِ مُقَبِّلاً جُدْرَانَهَا



هَذَا الْجِدَارُ يَطُلُّ نَحْوَكَ سَاخِرًا




مُتَذَكِّرًا ـ بَعْدَ الأَصِيلِ ـ هَوَانَهَا



وَتَطَلُّ نَافِذَةٌ تَبُثُّكَ حُزْنَهَا 




فَتَبُوحُ ثَمَّ مُعَانِقًا عِيدَانَهَا



تَتَزَاحَمُ الأَطْيَافُ حَوْلَكَ نَادِمًا 




فَتَعَضُّ سِنَّكَ رَاجِيًا سُلْوَانَهَا



وَتَقُولُ بَعْدَ فِرَاقِهَا يَا لَيْتَنِي




قَدْ مِتُّ قَبْلَ إِذٍ وَكُنْتُ مَكَانَهَا





*ـــ*
*قصيدة من ديوان سمراء قلبي* 
*للشاعر الكبير الدكتور / عزت سراج*

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

*أُمِّي وَلَوْ كَانَ الزَّمَانُ مُطَاوِعًا
لاخْتَرْتُ ـ غَيْرَ مُفَكِّرٍ ـ أَزْمَانَهَا*
*لَوْ خَيَّرُونِي بَيْنَ جَنَّاتِ الدُّنَا
لاخْتَرْتُ ـ دُونَ تَرَدُّدٍ ـ نِيرَانَهَا* 
*بَسَمَاتُهَا مَلأَتْ حَيَاتِيَ فَرْحَةً
**وَأَزَاحَ صَادِقُ وُدِّهَا أَحْزَانَهَا
*
*قصيدة رائعة جميلة تعبر عن أصدق المشاعر تجاه الأم* 
*وحقيقة تعد هذه القصيدة من أجمل القصائد التي تحدثت* 
*وتغنت للأم وهي أقرب الناس إلي قلوبنا* 
*بارك الله لنا جميعا في أمهاتنا وحفظهن لنا* 
*حقيقة أستاذ " وهبت عمري لك " يعجز اللسان عن التعبير بألفاظ الثناء* 
*والشكر لك ولقصائدك الأكثر من رائعة التي تخاطب القلوب قبل* 
*العقول وتحرك داخلنا المشاعر والعواطف الجميلة الجياشة* 
*التي هي محصلة الإنسان في هذه الدنيا* 
*جزاك الله كل الخير* 
*وفي انتظار الجميل والجميل منك* 
*مع فائق احترامي وتقديري 
*

----------


## عاصم

قصيدة رائعة مليئة بالأبيات الجميلة 
إلي مزيد من التألق والتقدم
موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## وهبت عمري لك

شكرا للصديقة صفاء ، والصديق عاصم على كلماتكما الرقيقة ، متمنيا لكما مزيدا من التألق والإبداع ودوام التواصل .

----------


## ناصر الحق

*بَسَمَاتُهَا مَلأَتْ حَيَاتِيَ فَرْحَةً
وَأَزَاحَ صَادِقُ وُدِّهَا أَحْزَانَهَا*
*لَمَّا أَرَدْتُ الشِّعْرَ فِي أَعْيَادِهَا
بَعْدَ النِّفَارِ مُصَوِّرًا إِيمَانَهَا*

*قصيدة قمة في الروعة والجمال مليئة بمشاعر وأحاسيس* 
*نبيلة تجاه الأم* 
*شكرا " وهبت عمري لك " علي قصائدك المتميزة* 
*وإلي مزيد من التألق والإبداع* 
*موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .* 
*
*

----------


## وهبت عمري لك

شكرا للصديق الكريم / ناصر الحق ، على مروركم الرقيق ، مع خالص تحياتي .

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*الأخ الكريم وهبت عمري لك* 
*سلمت أناملك التي كتبت هذه الأبيات الرائعة لتعبر عما بصدورنا تجاه أغلى إنسانه في حياتنا*
*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## وهبت عمري لك

شكرا للصديق الكريم / حازم عطا الله ، على مروركم الرقيق ، مع خالص تحياتي .

----------


## أم خطاب

أُمِّي وَلَوْ كَانَ الزَّمَانُ مُطَاوِعًا
لاخْتَرْتُ ـ غَيْرَ مُفَكِّرٍ ـ أَزْمَانَهَا
*لَوْ خَيَّرُونِي بَيْنَ جَنَّاتِ الدُّنَا
لاخْتَرْتُ ـ دُونَ تَرَدُّدٍ ـ نِيرَانَهَا* 
*بَسَمَاتُهَا مَلأَتْ حَيَاتِيَ فَرْحَةً
**وَأَزَاحَ صَادِقُ وُدِّهَا أَحْزَانَهَا
*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "وقل ربي ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا " صدق الله العظيم
جميلة هذه الابيات

اللهم احفظ امهاتنا زارحم ابائنا يالله يالله يالله 


شكرا للقصيدة

----------


## جاسر

*شو روعة هذه القصيدة خطيرة بالزاف* 
*والله تسلم الأيدي التي كتبتها* 
*موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## وهبت عمري لك

*شكرا للصديق الكريم جاسر والصديقة**الرقيقة أم خطاب على لطفهما الذي ليس له حدود ، ومرورهما الكريم ، مع خالص* *تحياتي وتقديري** .*

----------


## لارين

[align=justify] 
لا أستطيع تصوير ما يدور بخاطري ، فالكلمات عاجزة عن وصف مشاعري بعد قراءة تلك القصيدة الرائعة للشاعر الكبير الدكتور عزت سراج ، لعل هذه القصيدة أجمل قصيدة كتبت عن الأم في الشعر العربي كله قديمه وحديثه 
[/align]

----------


## ايمان السيد

*قصيدة أكثر من رائعة*
*تتغني للأم وهي أعظم شئ لدينا جميعا* 
*وأجمل مخلوق خلقه الله لنا* 
*حمى الله لنا جميع أمهاتنا* 
*موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

*شاعرنا الكبير ومبدعنا الرائع حقيقة أنني كلما فتحت هذا المنتدي فدائما* 
*أتوجه إلى هذه القصيدة الرائعة الجميلة والتي لا مثيل لها حقا إنها تحمل كل* 
*المشاعر الحنونة وتعبر بصدق عن أحاسيس خفاقة لأسمى وأروع أنواع الحب* 
*وهو حب الابن لأمه ، الأم التي أمرنا المولي جل شأنه بطاعتها بقوله تعالى " وبالوالدين إحسانا "* 
*وكذلك الرسول الكريم الذى أوصانا بالأم ثلاث مرات أما الأب فبرغم مكانته العظيمة إلا أنه ذُكر مرة واحدة ، حقا هذه القصيدة التي كلما قرئتها ازداد إعجابا بها واشتياقا إليها يوما بعد يوم* 
*لذا أتوجه بكل معاني التقدير والثناء لك أيها المبدع العظيم علي رائعتك هذه بل علي كل روائعك* 
*التي ملئت بها المنتدى .*
*لك مني خالص الشكر والامتنان والاعتزاز والتقدير* 
*وفي انتظار المزيد* 
*تقبل مروري للمرة الثانية *

----------


## براء

*أبيات في قمة الروعة والجمال* 
*وتنم عن موهبة عظيمة في عالم الشعر* 
*بارك الله فيك*
*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية* .

----------


## كان اسمه حبيبي

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور ،قصيدة رائعة ، مزيد من الإبداعات* .

----------


## امان الواصل

السلام عليكم وهبت عمري لك 
شكرتك من قبل علي هذة القصيدة وقد عبرت فيها عن اجمل وانزهة علاقة في الكون علاقة الابن بأمة واعترافه بفضلها عليه      
شكرا لك شاعرنا علي صدق مشاعرك واسلوبك الممتع لهذة القصيدة

----------


## نيفين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*بارك الله لنا في أمهاتنا وحماهن جميعا* 
*دكتور سراج  تمتعنا دائما بروائعك* 
*جزاك الله خيرا* 
*تقبل مروري*

----------


## هدي السماك

انا مبهوره بيك وكل الناس مبهورين يارب تكون ياشاعرى فى  اعلى مكان واشهر شاعر واشكرك مره ثانيه وثالثه ياشاعرى الرقيق      شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية (مليئه بالحب.)

----------

